

Don't Rely on Hitting Blog Gold - gsabo
http://blog.gsabo.com/should-startups-blog.html

======
debacle
Different marketing approaches will have different levels of reception with
different products and different demographics, as well as different conversion
models and different growth models.

That should be self-explanatory.

